# Cheapest TV with 2 HDMI port, 1 USB, more than 40" screen



## smartmohi (Jul 19, 2015)

Dear geeks, 

Looking to buy a TV for my home use for my parents.

I plan to make it kind off a smartly connected. Will be buying a dish HD, and Intel stick PC and have a wifi in house.

So, i may need 2 HDMI port minimum, 1 USB as i have a 1TB hard disk with family photos and function videos. 

I'm looking for a cheaper TV with minimum 40" HD and good quality but least bothered about brand.

Please suggest me top 3 TVs you could recommend.


----------



## baiju (Jul 19, 2015)

LG 42LB5610. Has two hdmi ports, one usb, optical and headphone outs. No VGA input. PQ is excellent.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2015)

Atleast mention the budget. Cheapest may mean 10k for somebody while 50k for another person.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 20, 2015)

LG 42LB5610 is the cheapest option which is a decent TV, and satisfies all conditions.

Panasonic 410 is another option you can consider. Philips is very cheap compared to these and many people say it's quite good in terms of PQ but I haev no idea.

Micromax, Intex, Vu, stay the hell away from those, you'd rather throw away your money than buy those brands.


----------



## djfreaky (Jul 26, 2015)

smartmohi said:


> Dear geeks,
> 
> Looking to buy a TV for my home use for my parents.
> 
> ...



Just got 42lb5610 lg last week
Picture quality is awesome, had doubts abt low  refresh rate 50hz but no issues could not point out any difference  watching sports channel in some 100hz other co models. Dont read too  much into those figures as i guess all are 50 or 60hz just tricking us  by saying fancy name and high value.
Settings and adjustsment options are galore, if someone enjoys going  thru the settings and playing around them then enjoy this one got long  list of settings to play around like some editing software. There is  alos good defaultsettings for plug n play ppl . I would suggest using  the picture wizard option the tv would ask few basic question and set  the settings, worked for me great.
Still not sure if this tv hdmi supports ARC audio relay channel.Sound is  good and adequate for my requirement as this is a gift for my parents  but i think for a bigger living room alternate sound arrangements  required. This tv has only digital optical out so better fix your 5.1 to  your dth box, anyway even if you have an expensive 5.1 that has optical  input then also not sure 5.1 can decode dolby surrond sound transmitted  by the tv or will it give only stereo sound 2 channel.


----------

